# Comfrey plants?



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

A couple of years ago on this board I bought some Comfrey plants from a member but I can't remember her name and I'd like to buy some more.

I know this is a long shot but does anyone know who I'm referring to?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That would be Christieacres I think...I will tell her to read your post.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Do a "Search" up above.

Go to Advanced Search and put the word "comfrey" in.

Under what forums, unmark "All" and click on Barter Board.

I did a quick search and saw quickly where "Christie Acres" and "Rick" came up. PM them to see if they have any available.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Do a "Search" up above.
> 
> Go to Advanced Search and put the word "comfrey" in.
> 
> ...


I contacted Christie, her contact info has been pm'd to OP.


----------

